# Esquema de MACKIE Modelo SWA1501



## PEPEt (Ago 19, 2014)

Necesito esquema de amplificador mackie modelo swa 1501 ...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 19, 2014)

aqui esta  y dejo el enlace de la pagina donde lo consegui
http://elektrotanya.com/mackie_swa1501_sch.pdf/download.html


----------



## PEPEt (Ago 19, 2014)

Gracias Julien.Un saludo


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 19, 2014)

un saludo,
PD:
   para la próximo esquema mira este hilo https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f45/sitios-esquematicos-manuales-servicio-descargar-gratis-97989/


----------

